# Trailer Brake Controller



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

Good morning outbackers.

I have a question about brake controllers. I am moving up from a pop-up and now need to have a brake controller installed. I will be picking up a new 31 RQS this Saturday and I am looking for input on a good reliable brake controller. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

lucky said:


> Good morning outbackers.
> 
> I have a question about brake controllers. I am moving up from a pop-up and now need to have a brake controller installed. I will be picking up a new 31 RQS this Saturday and I am looking for input on a good reliable brake controller. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


The Prodigy is populare here, and I love mine!
Bob


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Prodigy, Prodigy, Prodigy. Made by Tekonsha.

I have the P3 and love it. Amazing difference from the basic controller I had before.

Look for a "proportional" controller which is what the Prodigy and P3 are.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Some new trucks have trailer brake controllers built-in; they use the same technology as found in the BrakeSmart controller. It was easy to install, works flawlessly. Down side - spendy.

Scott


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok I will search the net for info on the prodigy p3. I figured the best info would come from people like you who have them and use them. Some dealers will say that they only sell the best, but we all know their brands are always the best. Keep the commants coming.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

lucky said:


> Ok I will search the net for info on the prodigy p3. I figured the best info would come from people like you who have them and use them. Some dealers will say that they only sell the best, but we all know their brands are always the best. Keep the commants coming.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


Prodigy was part of my deal, but instaler put on a lesser brand. Salesman just gave me the new prodigy in a box, so I used the junk one for the first year. Put the prodigy on the next Spring, and I can't believe I ever drove one single mail with that old piece of garbage.

This is a $50 difference over the life of the trailer. Don't even mess around with trying to save money. That's my opinion.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Prodigy...period. Had a Tekonsha Voyager with our pop-up. Night and day difference.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Prodigy.

I too went from pop-up to travel trailer. We tried one of the other, lesser, controllers and had all sorts of problems. No problems with the Prodigy; it just works. Plus it was able to point out a problem with a brake magnet that greatly improved stopping.

Ed


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Prodigy !!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Like everyone else has already said, Prodigy. Its simple to use and makes your camper feel like its part of your tv when breaking.

Brad


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have the P3 and love it









I got ours on ebay for around $89.00...

Click Here for a list of Tekonsha's product line


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

Well that does it I am getting the prodigy p3. Thanks to everyone with your comments.

Happy rving

Michael


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

FYI the P3 is an update to the Prodigy. Maybe it means third generation but basically it has a little bit better diagnostics information over the older Prodigy. Either one is a very good choice.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

My Prodigy has been in 2 trucks and used for 4 trailers with no problems. I'd buy another - no problems. PCM


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did anyone mention that Prodigy is a very good controller?








The P3 is great too!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Like the others have said, you cannot go wrong with the prodigy.

Cheers.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We used the Prodigy when we had our suburban. We loved it compared to other brake controllers we had. No we have the built in brake controller on the Ford F250 and don't need our prodigy. Been thinking of ebaying it, but maybe I will post in the for sale section. You just have to get a specific wiring harness based on what model vehicle you have, at least we did with the suburban.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You _can_ hardwire it in, of course, saving the cost of the brand-specific harness. Saving a few bucks is not worth cutting wires under the dash to some.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

So no one likes the Voyager?? It seems like a pretty good controller. What is the big difference between the two??


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

russlg said:


> So no one likes the Voyager?? It seems like a pretty good controller. What is the big difference between the two??


I would bet any of the Tekonsha controllers are good. The key is you want an electronic PROPORTIONAL controller that varies the trailer braking based on sensing how hard you're trying to stop. I can't tell what slight bell or whistle is different between the Prodigy, Primus, Voyager, etc. from Tekonsha.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd have to say any product with the number '3' combined with the letter 'P' would be a good choice...









The Tekonsha P3 is a great choice as everyone here has said.


----------

